# Before and after pruning photos



## buzz sawyer (Nov 15, 2006)

How about some photos of some good pruning jobs you've seen or done? 
We have lots of posts on hatracking, pollarding, etc., but I can't say I've seen before and after photos of trees that have been pruned properly. I tried a search but the server was busy.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 16, 2006)

buzz sawyer said:


> can't say I've seen before and after photos of trees that have been *pruned properly*.



Here in lies the dilema.

I did a fence line prune job properly and some people still carried on.







Did you read the thread? I got an additional pic for it to post today on another example.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=36825


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 16, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Here in lies the dilema.
> 
> I did a fence line prune job properly and some people still carried on.


I see what you mean. Hope I didn't stir up a hornet nest. I just wanted to see some positive examples of what is being preached on this site. 
I'm by no means a tree expert, but my first impression was the pruning was correct with consideration to what the owner and customer would agree on. After reading the other thread, I still agree. Hopefully, some who disagreed will post some of their work.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 17, 2006)

buzz sawyer said:


> Hopefully, some who disagreed will post some of their work.



That's what you'll never see, same with videos. A whole bunch of talking the talk but no walking the walk.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 17, 2006)

Ekka said:


> That's what you'll never see, same with videos. A whole bunch of talking the talk but no walking the walk.



A challenge if I ever heard one! 
Come on guys - lets see some photos.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 17, 2006)

I was out cruising on the bike today and spotted these 2 pines. Now I'm of 2 opinions. Yes the cuts were "target" but is this a reduction or topping or over thinning or what?

The pics came out of my cell phone as I didn't have the good camera with me.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 17, 2006)

Ekka said:


> I was out cruising on the bike today and spotted these 2 pines. Now I'm of 2 opinions. Yes the cuts were "target" but is this a reduction or topping or over thinning or what?
> 
> The pics came out of my cell phone as I didn't have the good camera with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ekka (Nov 18, 2006)

buzz sawyer said:


> the homeowner wanted more sun on the roof?



I'd say less cones and debri, but why not just TD?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 18, 2006)

Ekka said:


> I'd say less cones and debri, but why not just TD?


Yeah - you're probably right. Something I never noticed- do pines sprout new branches in the bare areas shown in the photo or do the remaining branches just get fuller to fill in the hole - or neither? I can't say I've ever seen this much cutting on one that wasn't going to be removed.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 18, 2006)

They dont sprout, and they would have cut off over 50% on that species.

Also since the main trunk is cut (drop crotched) what will happen is the closest branch (or 2 in the LH tree) will assume apical dominance. So you'll see the branch slowly turn upwards and be the new leader.

Gonna be interesting watching these over the years.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 19, 2006)

Ekka said:


> They dont sprout, and they would have cut off over 50% on that species.
> 
> Also since the main trunk is cut (drop crotched) what will happen is the closest branch (or 2 in the LH tree) will assume apical dominance. So you'll see the branch slowly turn upwards and be the new leader.
> 
> Gonna be interesting watching these over the years.



Trees sure do interesting things to survive - sometimes almost seems like they're intelligent. 

Well, so far I've gotten 5 good posts on this thread. Looks like you're right again Ekka. lol


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 19, 2006)

Heres 1 that i did back at the beginning of the year.Only was paid to trim the side that was over homeowners property.The other side is High Line Utility ROW.


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 19, 2006)

Heres another we did in march......

Before..




After..


----------



## Ekka (Nov 19, 2006)

Good one.

I think on the first set you did OK just lifting over the top of the roof ... it's a lot harsher when they say nothing over the roof.

The bottom was a good lift and thin on the bottom section, should let in a lot more light.

12edneck, he aint shy.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 19, 2006)

12edneck - Thanks, nice photos!

Are those both oaks? What species? 
Is the trunk as crazy as it looks on #1. Looks like a lot of overhang. Any chance of it coming down in a storm? Keep in mind, I'm no expert, just trying to learn. 2nd one look great.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 20, 2006)

On my website, I use to put some before and after photos of landscapes, but not of trees. Even with good pruning, I often felt that the after photos did not look as good, since many trees are fuller and greener before pruning.

Especially for the correction of some neglected trees.

The walnut restoration pair of images below was a couple I saved...


----------



## trevmcrev (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll chime in soon with some pics, busy as at the moment! I aint scared of y'all:biggrinbounce2: 

Trev


----------



## trevmcrev (Nov 21, 2006)

M.D. Vaden said:


> On my website, I use to put some before and after photos of landscapes, but not of trees. Even with good pruning, I often felt that the after photos did not look as good, since many trees are fuller and greener before pruning.
> 
> Especially for the correction of some neglected trees.
> 
> The walnut restoration pair of images below was a couple I saved...




Good work on the walnut 

Trev


----------



## Ekka (Nov 21, 2006)

Mario

Great pics.

The first 2 pics, I never seen a walnut tree but is that one OK? Like do they grow that sort of spindly?

Also, it's a tiny yard, is that tree going to out grow it's spot? 

And the 2nd tree looked much better after the shack was removed.

You're right, good pruning pics are hard to take.

Come on Trev, what ya got down in Victoria, some fancy trees for sure. People love their trees down south.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 21, 2006)

M.D. Vaden said:


> On my website, I use to put some before and after photos of landscapes, but not of trees. Even with good pruning, I often felt that the after photos did not look as good, since many trees are fuller and greener before pruning.



Thanks M.D. Nice job on both trees! Is that an English walnut? Bark doesn't look coarse like black walnut. 

Yes, they look a little bare immediately afterward, but they look a whole lot better than the hatracking in my neighborhood. And they'll look a lot nicer in the long run.

Don't be shy Trev!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 22, 2006)

l2edneck said:


> Heres 1 that i did back at the beginning of the year.Only was paid to trim the side that was over homeowners property.The other side is High Line Utility ROW.



Almost looks like bonsai.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 22, 2006)

M.D. Vaden said:


> On my website, I use to put some before and after photos of landscapes, but not of trees. Even with good pruning, I often felt that the after photos did not look as good, since many trees are fuller and greener before pruning.
> 
> Especially for the correction of some neglected trees.
> 
> The walnut restoration pair of images below was a couple I saved...



WOW! Give that walnut some time to grow. Talk about burl wood! 

Good work on the save.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 29, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Mario
> 
> Great pics.
> 
> ...



Wish I could post the walnut images side by side, although they are on my albums.

Anyway, that walnut was topped previously, wth the crude treehouse boards nailed to the leaders.

Generally, they grow medium speed, with a broad round-headed form. Very nicely formed trees and can get very old here is not abused.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 29, 2006)

buzz sawyer said:


> Thanks M.D. Nice job on both trees! Is that an English walnut? Bark doesn't look coarse like black walnut.
> 
> Yes, they look a little bare immediately afterward, but they look a whole lot better than the hatracking in my neighborhood. And they'll look a lot nicer in the long run.
> 
> Don't be shy Trev!



I just saw it that one time, and it was dormant. But I recall the owners saying it was an English walnut.


----------



## AbTeK (Dec 3, 2006)

*avant /après*

dead wood in a pine :






pruning on some oaks : 






thining out on a young cedar : 






:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 3, 2006)

Why did you do that to the Oaks and Cedars???


----------



## AbTeK (Dec 3, 2006)

well,
it won't be easy to reply cause my english is  

the oaks:
the road down the picture won't be private anymore. the municipality asked the owner of the trees to cut some branches above (lot of dead wood and weaken branches). many cuts on the left so,then i made soft cuts all around the trees to harmonise and try to give'em a more natural shape
they're pretty back on form at now. 

the cedar:
many young or old cedars have fallen in even littles storms these last few years in france. Many owners are then afraid. their first reflex is : "mister, i want to pollard it"  NO WAY! for this one, i replied that no problem will happen yet but he persisted. So, what we can do is lighten the volume of the tree, and then there's less weight, the wind can better go through, and the shape of the tree is preserved.


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 3, 2006)

> what we can do is lighten the volume of the tree, and then there's less weight, the wind can better go through, and the shape of the tree is preserved.




Right on target...but need to also add that is a better chance of just losin some branches instead of the whole tree in windstorms.

Nice pics keep em comin'


----------



## Chainsaw_Sally (Dec 3, 2006)

So, is this photo show for residential, or can utility clearance show off too? 

Seriously, I'm learning lots, so keep postin', k? 

~ S

"Grab'er, growl, and go!"


----------



## ggttp (Dec 14, 2006)

*Quercus rubra (red oak)*

Crown thinning of a red oak. Sorry didn't take before pics. I will on the next one.


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 15, 2006)

*Welcome to A/S*



> So, is this photo show for residential, or can utility clearance show off too?
> 
> Seriously, I'm learning lots, so keep postin', k?



This is just a pruning photo thread.Be it hack stack n do'it,dont be scared just post it.Please no brush piles,just trees still standing!!!




ggttp said:


> Crown thinning of a red oak. Sorry didn't take before pics. I will on the next one.



Good lookin tree..........


----------



## ggttp (Dec 15, 2006)

*I tried*

I tried to put another one on but it keeps telling me upload failed. i'll try tomorrow. Is there any other way to put pics on besides attachment manager? Also how do you resize the pics?


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 15, 2006)

http://www.resize2mail.com/


try this one.....

also you can upload them to another server then click insert image when you post and add the link.


----------



## ggttp (Dec 15, 2006)

*ugly*

They payed me to take down this ugly Acer saccharinum (silver maple). It was topped 2 years prior they are just now realizing it is not going to make it. Topping is never good but this case is probably the worst i have ever seen. 

P.S. Thanks for the tip worked great.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey, I was going through old pics and found another before and after.

Let me explain what is going on or you'll get MM jump on ya.

Customer is old lady and wanted the tree "saved". It had a little deadwood and a few ordinary looking branches but it was heavily topped 2 times previous. You'll easily see that in the after pics.

We lifted it up so the lawn would grow better and clear for structures plus cars etc going underneath occasionally.

Mango trees will quickly fill in any thinning and a full canopy with 100% shade underneath would result in 1 season. Reducing would mean cutting off foliage as there's generally no leaf (it's a mono-canopy or single canopy).

So we thinned a few of the epicormics, cleared out the dead and raised the crown.

The tree is ornamental rather than for fruit by the way.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh owe

ggttp mate, we're trying to keep this thread clean, proper pruning only and no take downs. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ggttp (Dec 15, 2006)

*Looks good*

Ekka that looks good what species of tree is that. Sorry my last post was meant for topped trees thread.

Also here is a before and after of a Quercus palustris (pin oak). The customer had me raise, thin, and deadwood it.


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 16, 2006)

*Lookin good guys..........*

wish i had some to add but i been playin handy man lately


----------



## Ekka (Dec 16, 2006)

That was a mango tree.

I like putting the befores and after side by side with near the same scale ... good idea is to mark the spot you took the first pic from then take the after from the same spot.

Like this.


----------



## ggttp (Dec 16, 2006)

*mango*

I looked them up it looks like there are many different types. We dont have anything like that around here. Damn cold weather.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 16, 2006)

Tropical fruit mate, mangoes, friggin beautiful.

I prefer the R2E2 variety.

http://www2.dpi.qld.gov.au/horticulture/5443.html


----------



## ggttp (Dec 16, 2006)

*Nice*

I wish i had the weather you have there and some of the trees. You got some good stuff on here keep up the good work. I will try to do the side by side photos next time good advice. thanks.


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 19, 2006)

*Just a lil'hedge i did today.......*

all proper cuts(so it will heal correctly)

Its a flippin hedge!!!!!!!!!!!!!












man i miss the wifes pc so i could make sure the pics work.....


----------



## Ekka (Dec 20, 2006)

Could you also post (embed) those pics in the fenceline thread please.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=36825&page=6

That's near a perfectly sheared in half back to fenceline job also.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 20, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Tropical fruit mate, mangoes, friggin beautiful.
> 
> I prefer the R2E2 variety.


EKKA, you're making my mouth water! And thanks for keeping the thread on track.

I'm back - took a little time off for some scuba - nothing like a little nitrogen and blue water to lift your spirits. 

Glad to see all the posts - some really nice work, exactly what I was looking for Thanks, and keep em coming!

Unfortunately, while I was gone the "arbor barber" struck again in my neighborhood.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, we got stacks of hacks just like ya arbor barber but please ... you can start another BAD Pruning thread if you like.

Good work, really good work is hard to spot in the first instance.


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 21, 2006)

l2edneck said:


> all proper cuts(so it will heal correctly)
> 
> Its a flippin hedge!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Won't the weight of that tree make it fall to one side eventually.


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 21, 2006)

> Won't the weight of that tree make it fall to one side eventually.



No,its a viburnum hedge.Not one tree but lots of little ones.The homeowner does the work to his side but nothing gets done to the neighbors side.This causes it to send up new sprouts and creep more towards his house.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 21, 2006)

Viburnum, Laurustinus tinus.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viburnum_tinus

Goes nuts when cut, shoots up suckers and crazy sprouts from the basal area. It's relatively strong for a shrub and has a decent roots sytem.

If anything it will eventually push the fence out or bust it.

So much for them staying a nice 10' shrub.

About 10 years ago a garden show that featured a guy called Don Bourke promoted the heck out of those things ... he recommended them for hedging! 

The townhouse duplex era was in and they were mass planted in little court yards etc and along the fences. Well, we have removed our share coz they get too big and even if you do cut them their whole trunk and branch structure gets too big. Most you dont trim with hedgers but with a chainsaw.

I do not recommend them for hedging plus the leaf is to big and looks silly when hedged with half cut ones etc. There's much better stuff around.


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 23, 2006)

double posted see below........mods pls remove this post.


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 23, 2006)

Ficus i did today......


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Dec 13, 2014)

ive been trimming this fruitless mulberry scince i was about 9 years old. didnt know what i was doing at first but my pops always just said "bring it down to a couple nubs." (pollarding). i did a good job but i took like four days of hard work, climbing up there with a dull folding hand saw and a pair of undersized loppers. i just got back from the parents house doing the same job i've doon every two years for over twenty years. this time i had my husky t435, sthil pole saw and husky 357xp(for bucking the big stuff on the ground). also a good ladder and real ppe. job got done way quicker then ever, an hour and a half without clean up. some of the limbs were 20 plus feet long and 7 inch diam. amazing what the correct equiptment will do for you. how did i do? looks butchered i know... should i take more off? leave more next time? lemme know. thanks, tyler.


----------



## bigremovals (Jan 4, 2015)

tylerbeach3 said:


> ive been trimming this fruitless mulberry scince i was about 9 years old. didnt know what i was doing at first but my pops always just said "bring it down to a couple nubs." (pollarding). i did a good job but i took like four days of hard work, climbing up there with a dull folding hand saw and a pair of undersized loppers. i just got back from the parents house doing the same job i've doon every two years for over twenty years. this time i had my husky t435, sthil pole saw and husky 357xp(for bucking the big stuff on the ground). also a good ladder and real ppe. job got done way quicker then ever, an hour and a half without clean up. some of the limbs were 20 plus feet long and 7 inch diam. amazing what the correct equiptment will do for you. how did i do? looks butchered i know... should i take more off? leave more next time? lemme know. thanks, tyler.
> View attachment 386510


good old topping haha


----------

